# The Dreigeist Fortress Alliance Mafia Game [MAFIA VICTORY]



## Coloursfall (Sep 23, 2010)

_On one of the endless mornings on the separate bases of Fortress, a few members find themselves on a single train heading to the Sawmill base for a conference of skilled members of the company. Some hit it off smoothly, creating friendships, some stay close to the people they already knew, and others just kept to their selves and enjoyed the free time. Once reaching the base, they all load off of the train and find themselves in the center of the base, a large screen set up to face the members. There is a low hum as the screen turns on, to those listening closely they could almost hear a low growl coming from one of the members near the back, revealing the woman in charge of the whole Fortress matter.

"Welcome to our little exercise. It is not every day we get to see such skilled mercenaries, and features, in one place to hold our little conference. Today you will be exploring this base and learning all its secrets and passages, I'm sure at least one of you will learn of it's hidden pathways in due time."

One member steps forward from the group and asks what the conference was about. The woman on the screen smirked at them, taking her cigarette from her mouth and tapping it to let ashes fall.

"Survival. You see, there are members among you that will be trying to kill you each night. These people know whom they are, and I'm sure they already figured the best and most fitting ways to kill each one of you. Have fun. Oh yes, and...there's no Respawn."

The screen went black, the only image of the screen was the reflections of the group before them. Some became worried and huddled close to their friends, some grew unsure if this was real or not, others thought of this as a game, and then there were those that were quite furious at the whole ordeal. A rock was thrown at the screen, shattering the glass. The group turned and looked at the one that tossed it, seeing a Sniper in red glaring at the broken screen.

"Purple wearing She-Devil."
_

---​

You have 48 (well, 46 now, since I was a derp and forgot to make this thread right away) Hours for first-night actions, and after that time (or as soon as I have all night actions), Day will begin. All nights following the first one will be 24 hours long, as will the days.  Your PMs contained instructions as to what you should be doing, but if you need help, PM me.


----------



## Coloursfall (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: The Dreigeist Fortress Alliance Mafia Game [Night 0]*

The sun rises over Sawmill.

The air is crisp and cool, and smells strongly of the freshness after a rainfall usually does; it must have rained during the night. The ground is soft and muddy, making walking hard, but not impossible. The mercenaries gather at the single control point for a role call...and, sure enough, one of their number was missing. 

After a short search for the base, Skymin stumbles upon something...unpleasant. She gathers the others with a yell, and they quickly gather around the scene.  There are a few disgusted retches from one or two in the crowd, and a sound of pity from a few more. Skymin pokes the body gently.

The missing one of their number lies on a roof, her body slick with rain and blood. The cause of death is quickly apparently; a crude metal spike has been driven through her right eye, out the back of her skull, and into the roof under her.  There are the signs of a struggle; shingles from the roof are loose or missing entirely, and there are smears of blood everywhere. The body seems to bear defensive wounds on her arms and hands.

"She put up a fight," comes a soft voice from the back of the group.

*Lil' Dwagie* is Dead; She was *Innocent*.
You have *24 Hours* for discussion.


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: The Dreigeist Fortress Alliance Mafia Game [Day 1]*

...Blimey. Well, ur...this being the first kill there isn't exactly much to go on, is there? =/


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: The Dreigeist Fortress Alliance Mafia Game [Day 1]*

Crap :u

Well, erm...huh. I guess we gotta focus on location. I mean, the roof. Why the roof?


----------



## Wargle (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: The Dreigeist Fortress Alliance Mafia Game [Day 1]*

FIrst days always suck.

Except when you're a DM. Then they suck MORE. Stupid roles and lover selections and such.

So. The first to go was an experienced member. So either we have a good Mafia, or they got lucky.


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: The Dreigeist Fortress Alliance Mafia Game [Day 1]*

Stabbed through the right eye...damnit, there's more than one person/character missing a right eye.


----------



## Sylph (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: The Dreigeist Fortress Alliance Mafia Game [Day 1]*

...I think either the evil demo or Ilza is dead on how Dwagie died here. Demo characters....the eye....ick. Seriously, that is just a cruel way to kill a Demo.

Though I could be wrong and looking to much into this. Anyways, lets see what we can do for today. Like so many other first days, we have nothing to do on. So I guess we'll have to see what happens and who says the wrong things during this day phase.

Let the games begin.


----------



## Captain Sea Turtle (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: The Dreigeist Fortress Alliance Mafia Game [Day 1]*

At the risk of sounding overly bandwagon-y, as per usual, I have absolutely nothing helpful to say on day 1.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: The Dreigeist Fortress Alliance Mafia Game [Day 1]*

Okay, so assuming Dwagie was one of these Demomen, who would be her enemies? And how did she get to the roof, then?

Man this is not helping in the slightest :U


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: The Dreigeist Fortress Alliance Mafia Game [Day 1]*



RandomTyphoon said:


> Okay, so assuming Dwagie was one of these Demomen, who would be her enemies? And how did she get to the roof, then?
> 
> Man this is not helping in the slightest :U


Well...Demo's can sticky-jump onto the roof, which opens up the theory that she was trying to escape from her attacker...


----------



## .... (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: The Dreigeist Fortress Alliance Mafia Game [Day 1]*

This


> _Southern Hospitality:_ This wrench is covered in spikes, and as such causes profuse bleeding. Henri may use this weapon to strike one person during the night, and the target will have to take some time to treat and recover from the seeping wound, which prevents them from preforming their usual night action.


seems really likely for her kill, if it _could_ kill.

And it said that she put up a fight, so...


----------



## demonickittens (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: The Dreigeist Fortress Alliance Mafia Game [Day 1]*

Not helpful first day pains. 

So who wants to abstain first?


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: The Dreigeist Fortress Alliance Mafia Game [Day 1]*

I hate how first days are. People incriminate people for anything they say. I guess i'll *abstain* for now.


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: The Dreigeist Fortress Alliance Mafia Game [Day 1]*

*Abstain*

There is absoloutly nothing to go on.


----------



## demonickittens (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: The Dreigeist Fortress Alliance Mafia Game [Day 1]*

Bandwagons for everyone!

* Abstain*


----------



## .... (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: The Dreigeist Fortress Alliance Mafia Game [Day 1]*

*Abstain.*

No leads except that we have a dead Demoman.


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: The Dreigeist Fortress Alliance Mafia Game [Day 1]*

*Abstain*

It's just a waiting game...


----------



## ole_schooler (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: The Dreigeist Fortress Alliance Mafia Game [Day 1]*

Odds time.  Assuming no activation, there are 3-5/13 chances of hitting a Mafia with a random lynch, depending on which side the Fabres are on, 1/13 chance of getting the Tentaspy (who, barring a double-heal activation, is safe to kill), and 7-9/13 chance of getting an innocent.  That's not good enough odds without any suspicion...and no post looks particularly incriminating.  Giving the Mafia a free kill rankles, but I've got no leads.


----------



## Wargle (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: The Dreigeist Fortress Alliance Mafia Game [Day 1]*

ZOMG KILL THE FIRST ABSTAINER! THEN HIS BANDWAGONERS

*Abstain.*

FIrst days suck.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: The Dreigeist Fortress Alliance Mafia Game [Day 1]*

I *Abstain* until we have more clues.


----------



## Nemec (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: The Dreigeist Fortress Alliance Mafia Game [Day 1]*

OMG MY FIRST POST IS A BANDWAGON KILL ME

I honestly don't have anything to say other than what's been said. *Abstain*


----------



## Sylph (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: The Dreigeist Fortress Alliance Mafia Game [Day 1]*

*Abstain*...all we can do for now.


----------



## Coloursfall (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: The Dreigeist Fortress Alliance Mafia Game [Day 1]*

As the day draws on, conversation is nervous and unsure. After a small bout of discussion, the group of mercenaries agrees to abstain for executing anyone for the day.  It is with uneasy minds that they head to bed early, the sun burning ever lower in the sky.  

What did the mafia have in mind for their next victim..?

Votes have reached a *Majority*, and *No-one* is dead; you have *24 Hours* for night actions.

ETA: Also it won't let me change the thread name :T first my art thread and now this one. Yaaaay.


----------



## Coloursfall (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: The Dreigeist Fortress Alliance Mafia Game*

The second day of the...festivities is a wet one. Rain pours from the grey sky, a dull reminder of their miserable entrapment.

There is suddenly a loud yell from Dark Shocktail, who had been heading to the water to wash her face - there is a body on the rocks. 

Moon-panther is curled up in a ball, face bloodied. Upon closer inspection, her eyes have been removed with nearly surgical skill. Her arms are also tied behind her back, and the cause of death seems to have been shock. A trail of blood indicates that she was struggling to find someone - anyone - to help her, but didn't quite make it, dying alone on the edge of the river.

But as the group makes their way back to the central point, they stumble upon another gruesome sight...

A pair of bodies lay on the muddy ground, the puddles of rainwater around them red with blood.  The first body, demonickittens, is laying on their side, an elaborate butterfly knife lodged in their back and a large, messy bullet hole in the side of their head. They look like they put up one hell of a fight though; blood under their nails and a few slash marks on their face and arms.

The second body is that of Mawile, who is barely a few inches from demonickittens, and clutching their hand. The cause of death seems to be from having their wrist slit by a jagged blade, and bleeding out.

Now quite nervous, the group huddles together and keeps walking...

But once inside the meeting place, it seems that the bodies don't end yet. RespectTheBlade is laying dead in a blood pool near the control point, body riddled with bullets. He's clutching a pickaxe in one hand, and his face is wet with tears.

Perhaps a new meeting place was in order. 

Making their way to the nearest resupply area, RandomTyphoon pushes the door open first, then makes a surprised sound.

Another body; this time belonging to Brock is curled on the floor. There's no blood, but his eyes are wide and a large quantity of frothy drool runs down his face. 

...today was not a good day.

*moon-panther* is dead. She was *Innocent.*
*demonickittens* is dead. They were* Innocent.*
*Mawile* is dead. They were *Innocent*.
*RespectTheBlade *is dead. He was *Innocent.*
*Brock* is dead. He was *Innocent.*

You have *24 Hours* for discussion.


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: The Dreigeist Fortress Alliance Mafia Game*

...May I be the first to say that this _*sucks*_



Big Red Cherry Bomb said:


> Moon-panther is curled up in a ball, face bloodied. Upon closer inspection, her eyes have been removed with nearly surgical skill. Her arms are also tied behind her back, and the cause of death seems to have been shock. A trail of blood indicates that she was struggling to find someone - anyone - to help her, but didn't quite make it, dying alone on the edge of the river.


I think this could be Croshaw (the detective/sniper)...the eyes gorged out. 



> A pair of bodies lay on the muddy ground, the puddles of rainwater around them red with blood.  The first body, demonickittens, is laying on their side, an elaborate butterfly knife lodged in their back and a large, messy bullet hole in the side of their head. They look like they put up one hell of a fight though; blood under their nails and a few slash marks on their face and arms.
> 
> The second body is that of Mawile, who is barely a few inches from demonickittens, and clutching their hand. The cause of death seems to be from having their wrist slit by a jagged blade, and bleeding out.


Very close together. I think Mawile was the Lover, and demonickittens was the one chosen to be loved. The butterfly knife makes me think demonickittens may have been Grace...



> But once inside the meeting place, it seems that the bodies don't end yet. RespectTheBlade is laying dead in a blood pool near the control point, body riddled with bullets. He's clutching a pickaxe in one hand, and his face is wet with tears.


A pickaxe is a Soldier's weapon. Full of bullet holes...could've been made by a mini-sentry. 



> Another body; this time belonging to Brock is curled on the floor. There's no blood, but his eyes are wide and a large quantity of frothy drool runs down his face.


The froth at the mouth makes me think this was an overdose. Someone tried to protect him too hard...or Brock was a doctor, killed with his own medicine.



> ...today was not a good day.


Indeed.


----------



## see ya (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: The Dreigeist Fortress Alliance Mafia Game*

.....Holy crap. 

....Well, then...Pickaxe + Tears means that the Soldier's probably gone...which by extension means there goes Emil too..

But really, damn. O_O


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: The Dreigeist Fortress Alliance Mafia Game*

It's a slaughterhouse!

Well, Brock probably died of *Overdose* I reckon. No blood, frothing at the mouth, yeah that sounds like Overdose.

Demonickittens got *Spy'd*?

Not sure on the others.

*ABSTAIN*


----------



## Nemec (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: The Dreigeist Fortress Alliance Mafia Game*

So many people died! D:

I'm going to agree with the overdose and the lover-suicide, but I'm not sure about all the others.

Abstaining now is not a good option, as there's five people dead, and there's more of a chance of hitting a mafia with a randylynch. But, since I don't have any leads, or any clue whatsoever of anyone elses alignment, I'll wait until someone actually says something suspicious. :x


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: The Dreigeist Fortress Alliance Mafia Game*



Nemec said:


> I'll wait until someone actually says something suspicious. :x


Watch everyone clam up xD

But in seriousness, I agree. We can't sit around and wait, not with so many dead in one swoop.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: The Dreigeist Fortress Alliance Mafia Game*

...shit.



> Very close together. I think Mawile was the Lover, and demonickittens was the one chosen to be loved. The butterfly knife makes me think demonickittens may have been Grace...


This makes sense. Especially since the slit wrists is likely suicide because of demonickitten's death...

Problem is, there obviously aren't any connections with these murders, makes everything harder. hrml *abstain* for now


----------



## Captain Sea Turtle (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: The Dreigeist Fortress Alliance Mafia Game*

Grace, Minisentry, Lover, Overdose, Mafia seems like the reasonable pattern of stuff. But wow, 5 deaths...people really have problems staying alive here. >_< The real problem with this is that you might hit a healer or a Fabre looking solely at the deaths. So...much like your average day 1 situation, the only options are looking to be randlynch, abstain, or roleclaim.


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: The Dreigeist Fortress Alliance Mafia Game*

I vote for lynching personally. But at the moment many people seem to be wanting to stand down again.


----------



## see ya (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: The Dreigeist Fortress Alliance Mafia Game*

Yeah, but who? We got so much crazy crap going on right now, I can understand why you'd want to go ahead and get somebody now, but this can't all have been planned. I'm willing to bet most of it was a crazy reaction of stuff. 

*ABSTAIN*ing


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: The Dreigeist Fortress Alliance Mafia Game*

*sigh* I guess I've been overruled. 

*Abstain...*


----------



## Captain Sea Turtle (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: The Dreigeist Fortress Alliance Mafia Game*

Unless someone feels like either stepping forward as a healer/Fabre or unless someone decides to say something stupid, I'll go ahead and vote with the crowd and *abstain* because I couldn't just have a brainwave or something intelligent, no.


----------



## Nemec (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: The Dreigeist Fortress Alliance Mafia Game*

*Abstain,* because I feel peer-pressured into doing so.


----------



## werefish5 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: The Dreigeist Fortress Alliance Mafia Game*

I would like to lynch someone, seeing as how so many people have been killed, but I guess I'll have to join the bandwagon and *ABSTAIN*.


----------



## ole_schooler (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: The Dreigeist Fortress Alliance Mafia Game*

Frack no.  No abstaining.  There are way, way too few innocents left.  I mean, there are at least three Mafia left, possibly five, in which case it's too late, but from the number of innocent deaths, either Mafia got terribly lucky or the Fabre's chose our side.  I think it's the latter, but we still have a good chance of being overrun.  And abstaining makes that worse.

*Cheatmaster*, I choose you as the random lynch.  I don't have anything better to go on, but we have to do something!


----------



## Coloursfall (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: The Dreigeist Fortress Alliance Mafia Game*

The sun was going down on Sawmill, and the group was about to call it a day, until a lone voice rang out from the crowd, accusing one of their quickly shrinking number and calling for his death.

Cheatmaster was quickly cornered and the closest weapon brought to bear on him; the knife pulled from demonickitten's back earlier in the day. Cheatmaster fought back valiantly, trying to deflect the blows from the small but sharp blade. When the metal slashed across his right hand it sent up a shower of sparks, which startled his attacker enough for him to attempt escape.

He wasn't quite fast enough for the rest of the group, however. A pistol shot rang out, cutting him down mid-stride.

*Cheatmaster* is dead. He was *Innocent.*
You have *24 Hours* for night actions.


----------



## Coloursfall (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: The Dreigeist Fortress Alliance Mafia Game*

The night seems to drag on longer than usual.

When the sun does rise, the group quickly gathers, fearing a slaughter like last night. However, only one of their number is missing, and after a quick scan of the area, the body is discovered.

werefish5 is laying spread-eagle on the ground near the resupply cabinet, riddled with messy bullet wounds. The shots seem to have been fired after death, however; the apparent cause of death is the wires of an Electrosapper pulled tight around her throat, causing strangulation.  She also appears to have been beaten with the body of the Sapper itself. The murder shows...almost psychotic fury. 

She seems to have tried to defend herself though; a bloody scalpel is clutched in one hand.

*werefish5* is dead. She was *Innocent*.
You have *24 Hours* for discussion.


----------



## see ya (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: The Dreigeist Fortress Alliance Mafia Game*

...Oh dear. This isn't good. Looks like we have one less Medic now...


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: The Dreigeist Fortress Alliance Mafia Game*

This death is a bit elaborate... Strangled with an electrosapper and then shot afterwards.


----------



## ole_schooler (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: The Dreigeist Fortress Alliance Mafia Game*

Alright, let's go down the list of deaths.  Lil' Dwagie died on night one, presumably from a Mafia hit.  Common theory is that she was Ilza, demogirl, on our side.  There was no lynch.

Then there were four night deaths. Second and third deaths, demonickittens and Mawile, sound like they were together, meaning one of them was Dingo (sniper/lover).  The other is unclear.  Forth death of RespectTheBlade looks to be killed by the minisentry, and was most likely Jacob (soldier) due to clutching a pickaxe.  Additionally, this fits with the fifth death of Brock, which sounds like the sort of revenge kill Emil (medic) would do (no wounds, but wide eyes and froth).  Alternatively, Brock could have been over-medicked, revenge death could have been against demonickittens or Mawile, and those two would not have necessarily been lovers.  Lynch was against Cheatmaster, who sounds like he was Henri (and innocent).

Last night, werefish5 was killed, presumably by Mafia again.  Additionally, with the scalpel, she was either Alos, Fritz, or Emil (meaning there's a one-in-two chance we still have two healing medics).  

So.  There's a lot of dead, and the above is just my theories.  Does anyone have anything to add, and does anyone feel they should role-claim?  I was going to last day, but there was no time left before nightfall.


----------



## see ya (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: The Dreigeist Fortress Alliance Mafia Game*

I think Emil was the Medic killed that night and that Jacob was trying to get revenge on him. either way, both were dead before last night. One of the medics killed tonight was either Fritz or Alois. 

It doesn't seem like a mafiakill, which sounds...strange, but it looks more like a revenge due to how fiercely it was done. Grace perhaps?


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: The Dreigeist Fortress Alliance Mafia Game*



Skymin said:


> I think Emil was the Medic killed that night and that Jacob was trying to get revenge on him. either way, both were dead before last night. One of the medics killed tonight was either Fritz or Alois.
> 
> It doesn't seem like a mafiakill, which sounds...strange, but it looks more like a revenge due to how fiercely it was done. Grace perhaps?


In that case, we probably have killed Henri...although why werefish5 when ole_schooler was the one who voted for the lynch? Unless it's to cover a track.


----------



## ole_schooler (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: The Dreigeist Fortress Alliance Mafia Game*

It's hard to tell who was the killer, as both Grace and the lead Mafia are spies.  If it was Grace, I would make sense if she just wanted a revenge kill.  However, if she was sure someone else was Mafia (like werefish5), she would have targeted them.  If it was not her, but rather Les, then they have their own reasons for killing whom they choose.  

Anyway, there are at least two Mafia left.  We can safely assume Grace is on our side, and whoever you are, I'm sorry I voted to lynch Cheatmaster.  Now, we don't know if Aiden (demoman/terrorist) has been killed yet.  We also don't know if Tentaspy is alive/active/dead.  So, could be we outnumber them, 4 to 2.  Could be tied, 3 to 3.  Could be they outnumber us and the alien is active, meaning I'm alone with only one person to trust.

So.  Right now, looking over old posts, RandomTyphoon seems very eager to abstain, and say little else.  Skymin likes to do commentary, but also doesn't want to lynch at all.  They are at the top of my list.  I also think it's high time to reveal roles.  I'd like those two to start, if they don't mind.


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: The Dreigeist Fortress Alliance Mafia Game*



ole_schooler said:


> It's hard to tell who was the killer, as both Grace and the lead Mafia are spies.  If it was Grace, I would make sense if she just wanted a revenge kill.  However, if she was sure someone else was Mafia (like werefish5), she would have targeted them.  If it was not her, but rather Les, then they have their own reasons for killing whom they choose.
> 
> Anyway, there are at least two Mafia left.  We can safely assume Grace is on our side, and whoever you are, I'm sorry I voted to lynch Cheatmaster.  Now, we don't know if Aiden (demoman/terrorist) has been killed yet.  We also don't know if Tentaspy is alive/active/dead.  So, could be we outnumber them, 4 to 2.  Could be tied, 3 to 3.  Could be they outnumber us and the alien is active, meaning I'm alone with only one person to trust.
> 
> So.  Right now, looking over old posts, RandomTyphoon seems very eager to abstain, and say little else.  Skymin likes to do commentary, but also doesn't want to lynch at all.  They are at the top of my list.  I also think it's high time to reveal roles.  I'd like those two to start, if they don't mind.


You also seem to like taking charge and taking control of what ultimately happens. Afterall, we had a majority vote to abstain last turn and you alone chose to lynch. If you wish to reveal roles, why don't you begin the proceedings?


----------



## ole_schooler (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: The Dreigeist Fortress Alliance Mafia Game*

Fine.  I'm your remaining healer, Alois.  I can provide a list of who I healed (including Brock on night 2) if people want me to validate my claim.  I realize by saying this I am definitely on the chopping block for the Mafia tonight, but hey, a few extra hours is something.

Next?


----------



## see ya (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: The Dreigeist Fortress Alliance Mafia Game*

Fair enough. I'm Ilza, the channeler. Which means Aidan has been killed.

And there's a good reason I'm not calling for a lynch. Since, like I said before, this really strikes me as being a revenge kill by Grace, due to how fiercely it was done. If the Mafia did call a hit last night, I'm quite sure they activated the Alien. If we lynch the wrong person today we're all dead.

And I think you're putting too much faith that Grace chose our side. We still have no definite way to tell for sure, I think. She did end up killing an innocent, after all, especially since, as we found he had defended himself with a scalpel, it was one of our Medics.

I choose to *Abstain*, at least until we can better narrow down who the Alien is.


----------



## ole_schooler (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: The Dreigeist Fortress Alliance Mafia Game*

I'm fairly sure they did choose our sides, as Cheatmaster showed up as innocent, and the only person with a mechanical arm is Engineer Fabre.  It's also possible that the Mafia targetted Dark Shocktail last night, as that's who I healed.  Or, well, they both hit werefish5.  Longish odds, but if we don't lynch tonight, we're going to get overrun tomorrow.  

Tentative vote for *RandomTyphoon*, although I'm not sure if I believe Skymin.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: The Dreigeist Fortress Alliance Mafia Game*



ole_schooler said:


> I'm fairly sure they did choose our sides, as Cheatmaster showed up as innocent, and the only person with a mechanical arm is Engineer Fabre.  It's also possible that the Mafia targetted Dark Shocktail last night, as that's who I healed.  Or, well, they both hit werefish5.  Longish odds, but if we don't lynch tonight, we're going to get overrun tomorrow.
> 
> Tentative vote for *RandomTyphoon*, although I'm not sure if I believe Skymin.


The thing here is the the Fabres /always/ show as innocent. Therefore, pinning them down side-wise, would be a problem.


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: The Dreigeist Fortress Alliance Mafia Game*

I think we need to lynch as well. Typh is right about the Fabres always appearing innocent...

I'm wondering what the others (Captain Sea Turtle and Nemec) have to say before I vote for who I think should be lynched though.


----------



## ole_schooler (Oct 1, 2010)

*Re: The Dreigeist Fortress Alliance Mafia Game*



RandomTyphoon said:


> The thing here is the the Fabres /always/ show as innocent. Therefore, pinning them down side-wise, would be a problem.


They do?  Damn.  Must have mis-read something...Well, I retract my conviction that they're innocent, then.


----------



## Coloursfall (Oct 1, 2010)

*Re: The Dreigeist Fortress Alliance Mafia Game*

As the sun sets over Sawmill, the group finally settles on a verdict; they will kill one of their number, hopefully managing to weed out one of the killers. ole_schooler is again the one to point out a suspicious person. 

Taking up the knife from before, she makes a move on RandomTyphoon, who doesn't bother trying to flee like the one before her did, instead electing to reach into her pocket, and drawing out a cigarette, putting it between her lips.  Her hand remains in her pocket.

"Just make it quick, zhen," she sighs, lighting the cigarette with a lighter procured from...somewhere. 

But as ole_schooler gets closer, there is a whoosh of a cloaking watch engaging, and RandomTyphoon starts to fade from view. Cursing, ole_schooler grabs the nearest weapon strapped to the walls - an Ubersaw - and makes a swing for where the other player had been. There is a hissing cry, and RandomTyphoon fades back into view - minus one hand. 

"You zhink you have won...but don't be so cocky, oui? You'll get yours soon enough," she laughs, holding the bleeding stump of her arm. "But let me tell you zhis: Fuck. Zhis. Shit."

RandomTyphoon dies with an enormous grin on her face and a laugh on her lips as ole_schooler shoves the Ubersaw roughly into her chest.

*RandomTyphoon* is dead. She was *Mafia.*
You have *24 Hours* for night actions.


----------



## Coloursfall (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: The Dreigeist Fortress Alliance Mafia Game*

(sorry about the delay, I had lost my thumb drive which had my mafia stuff on. I have it back now)

When the sun rises, the group wearily gathers, and, despite the death of a Mafia Member, another is missing.  After a quick search, they find ole_schooler curled on the floor, the needle of a Vita-Saw lodged in her neck.

The remaining ones know there isn't much time left...

*ole_schooler *is dead. She was *Innocent.*
You have* 24 Hours* for discussion.


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: The Dreigeist Fortress Alliance Mafia Game*

Can't say we didn't see that coming...

And now it's down to us four. A bad lynch means that we've lost. Not lynching will probably result in a lost too.


----------



## see ya (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: The Dreigeist Fortress Alliance Mafia Game*

....Well I'd say we're pretty well up a creek without a paddle, huh? And with that Alien still out there...

We're damned if we do, damned if we don't. :c


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: The Dreigeist Fortress Alliance Mafia Game*

I question Nemec and Captain Sea Turtle. Neither responded to the last day activities and without their input, I'm going to have to vote for one of them. Which is basically putting it down to chance that we kill the right person, but...


----------



## see ya (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: The Dreigeist Fortress Alliance Mafia Game*

I agree. It's awfully suspicious that neither have spoken up, and, well, one of them's gotta go. Time to take a leap of faith...

*deepbreath* I'm voting *Nemec*. And I really, really, _really_ hope this works...


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: The Dreigeist Fortress Alliance Mafia Game*



Skymin said:


> I agree. It's awfully suspicious that neither have spoken up, and, well, one of them's gotta go. Time to take a leap of faith...
> 
> *deepbreath* I'm voting *Nemec*. And I really, really, _really_ hope this works...


Going with this cos the other two are being silent (which is balls and I think should count as cheating >:c)


----------



## Coloursfall (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: The Dreigeist Fortress Alliance Mafia Game*

It is decided. 

Dark Shocktail pins their victim, while Skymin manages to find a pistol in the supply room, pressing it to Nemec's forehead. She frowns, and pulls the trigger, sending a spray of blood on herself and Dark Shocktail.

"Sorry."

*Nemec* is Dead. They were *Innocent*.
Crunch time now. *24 Hours* for night actions.


----------



## Coloursfall (Oct 8, 2010)

*Re: The Dreigeist Fortress Alliance Mafia Game*

When the sun rises, the remaining members slink into the resupply room, looking quite tired and annoyed...but not one of them missing.

*No-one* has died. 
You have *24 Hours* for discussion.


----------



## see ya (Oct 8, 2010)

*Re: The Dreigeist Fortress Alliance Mafia Game*

.....Well, this is....interesting. And certainly not helpful. At all. 

...You know what? Screw it. I'm pissed, and *Captain Sea Turtle*, you're gone.


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Oct 8, 2010)

*Re: The Dreigeist Fortress Alliance Mafia Game*

...Captain Sea Turtle hasn't been on in a few days. The last activity was...well, quite a while ago. 

I'm sorry. But I think you could be mafia Skymin...and thus I vote for your lynching.


----------



## see ya (Oct 8, 2010)

*Re: The Dreigeist Fortress Alliance Mafia Game*

...Really? I wasn't paying attention to that.  *checks*

...Hmm. You're right. I chose him though because, like you said, it was out of one of those two for lynching last time, and it was a random shot anyway. Let's face it, we're shooting in the dark here...


----------



## Coloursfall (Oct 8, 2010)

*Re: The Dreigeist Fortress Alliance Mafia Game*

(as Captain Sea Turtle has not been on in over a week, I have invoked the Mighty Lady Luck in the form of the Coin Flip to decide the outcome...)

A coin flip decides the outcome of the game it seems. As the coin clatters to the ground, Skymin draws the pistol again, and presses it to Captain Sea Turtle's head.

"Sorry about this too, but it has to be done."

Bang.

*Captain Sea Turtle* is Dead. He was *Innocent.*
*24 Hours* or until I have *All Night Actions* for the *Final Night.*


----------



## Coloursfall (Oct 8, 2010)

*Re: The Dreigeist Fortress Alliance Mafia Game*






*FINAL OUTCOME - MAFIA VICTORY*

When the sun rises, Dark Shocktail finds herself looking down the barrel of a pistol, held by none other that Skymin, who is wearing a wide grin.  She starts to squeeze the trigger, and her grin gets even wider.  Dark Shocktail tries to push her away, but a quick shot to the gut solves that.

"Well, well, then. Would you look at that? All these big, rough mercs, and who's left? The little boy. If you all weren't so bloody stupid you may have seen it coming. I mean, really. Actually believing that little ol' me was that one-eyed loon who talks to her sword? I would be embarrassed, but hey. Unlike the rest of you, I didn't die. Really is a shame I had to pick off the last two members of my little mafia. Hope Grace says hello to her husband for me. I know how well we got on last time..." She purrs, wearing a smug look of self-satisfaction.

The bang of the gunshot echoed through the empty base.

Dropping the pistol with a laugh, she started on her way to the waiting train.

"Pack o' soddin' losers..." she says with a laugh, voice quite upbeat.



Roles List and Night Log will be up in a few
man you got those actions in fast tonight​


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Oct 8, 2010)

I bloody knew it.


----------



## Coloursfall (Oct 8, 2010)

ROLES:

1. Moony - Rufus Croshaw
2. Mawile - Emil Shain 
3. Sable - Ilza Kinnaird
4. ole_schooler - Alois Lowe
5. Captain Sea Turtle - Grace Fabre 
6. Brock - Theodore Gibson 
7. demonickittens - Dingo 
8. werefish5 - Fritz Almstedt 
9. Nemec - Aidan McCune 
10. Skymin - Davey Hammers 
11. Cheatmaster - Henri Fabre 
12. RespectTheBlade - Jacob Collins 
13. RandomTyphoon  - Les Allard 
14. Dark Shocktail - Xavier 

LOG:

NIGHT 0:
-BROCK (Theo) destracts MOONY (Rufus)
-MAWILE (Emil) will revenge kill SKYMIN (Davey) if RESPECTTHEBLADE (Jacob) dies.
-RESPECTTHEBLADE (Jacob) will revenge kill MOONY (Rufus) if MAWILE (Emil) dies
-OLE_SCHOOLER (Alois) heals BROCK (Theo)
-MOONY (Rufus) inspects SABLE (Ilza) but is destracted by BROCK (Theo) (INNOCENT)
-CHEATMASTER (Henri) and CAPTAIN SEA TURTLE (Grace) Joined MAFIA
-CHEATMASTER (Henri) chose MINISENTRY
-CHEATMASTER (Henri) defended BROCK (Theo)
-TYPH (Les) targets SABLE (Ilza) for hit 
-WEREFISH5 (Fritz) heals MOONY (Rufus) (RANDOMIZED)
-DEMONICKITTENS (Dingo) Romances MAWILE (Emil) (RANDOMIZED)

Death Que:
1. Lil' Dwagie

NIGHT ONE OVER: SABLE (Ilza) dies.

DAY ONE: 
NO DEATHS

NIGHT ONE:
-MOONY (Rufus) inpects DARK SHOCKTAIL (Xavier) (INNOCENT)
-MAWILE (Emil) will revenge kill BROCK (Theo) if RESPECTTHEBLADE (Jacob) dies
-CHEATMASTER (Henri) defended SKYMIN (Davey)
-CAPTAIN SEA TURTLE (Grace) kills DEMONICKITTENS (Dingo)
-MAWILE (Emil) commits suicide out of greif
-RESPECTTHEBLADE (Jacob) kills SKYMIN (Davey) when MAWILE (Emil) dies (RANDOMIZED)
-MINISENTRY Defends SKYMIN (Davey) - RESPECTTHEBLADE (Jacob) dies instead 
-OLE_SCHOOLER (Alois) heals BROCK (Theo)
-WEREFISH5 (Fritz) heals BROCK (Theo)
-BROCK (Theo) Overdoses and dies
-TYPH (Les) targets MOONY (Rufus) for hit
-BROCK (Theo) destracts NEMEC (Aidan) (RANDOMIZED)

Death Que:
1. moon-panther
2. demonickittens
3. Mawile
4. RespectTheBlade
5. Brock

DAY TWO: 
-CHEATMASTER (Henri) excecuted

NIGHT TWO:
-OLE-SCHOOLER heals DARK SHOCKTAIL (Xavier)
-RANDOMTYPHOON (Les) calls a hit on DARK SHOCKTAIL (Xavier)
-HEAL blocks HIT; NOT ACTIVE
-CAPTAIN SEA TURTLE (Grace) revenge-Kills WEREFISH5 (Fritz)

Death Que:
-werefish5

DAY THREE: 
-RANDOMTYPHOON (Les) excecuted

NIGHT FOUR:
-OLE_SCHOOLER heals DARK SHOCKTAIL (Xavier) (RANDOM)
-SKYMIN (Davey) calls a hit on OLE_SCHOOLER (Alois)

Death Que:
-ole_schooler

DAY FOUR:
-NEMEC (Adian) excecuted

NIGHT FIVE:
-SKYMIN (Davey Calls a hit on DARK SHOCKTAIL (Xavier)
-ALIEN ACTIVATED

Death Que:
empty.

DAY FIVE:
-CAPTAIN SEA TURTLE excecuted 

NIGHT SIX:
-SKYMIN (Davey) calls a hit on DARK SHOCKTAIL (Xavier)

Death Que:
-Dark Shocktail

GAME OVER


----------

